# 1st time: Client wants to change contract re: payment



## Cinka (Oct 22, 2010)

Oy. Let me sum up the situation here. 

Shooting cousin's best friend's wedding. Gave her a discount. Shot engagement photos. She asked if she could have them in a week, but I told her I was SUPER busy (and I was with 4 other weddings - also had some travel in there) and that I would try, but couldn't promise anything. In fact, it would be more like a month. She was worried, but then said, well, as long as we get them before the wedding. OK. Done, but it ended up being 6 weeks as I got sick with bronchitis and couldn't work. She got them before the wedding and it all worked out. 

NOW...I get this from my client: 

I was wondering how you felt about me giving you $300 on the day of the wedding and the final $300 when you are ready to give us the completed pictures?  I know that is not what was originally discussed, but in light of how things have gone thusfar, I think it would make me and Patrick feel better knowing that we will complete paying in full when we receive the "end product" in full.  It's just that the expectations that were set regarding timeline and also with appointments we've had just haven't worked out the way we had originally discussed and we want to be sure that we get our pictures when it's agreed.  I hope you understand our position...
​My contract states balance/payment is due in full before I start shooting on the wedding day. She signed the contract and I'm worried that AFTER the wedding, they'll forget all about me and I'll be out $300. Especially worried since she's a friend of the family - even though I didn't know her until this year. 

Need advice real bad. Hope you can help. Thanks!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 22, 2010)

Talk to the client, come up with a reasonable time that you'll have the end product done by. I wouldn't budge on the full payment--the studio I work for requires full payment at _least _two weeks prior to the event.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2010)

It's a tough position, but in my mind a contract is a contract and they signed it.  The only time I would deviate from the signed contract would be in the event of exceptional circumstances, death in the family, serious accident, that sort of thing.  I would tell her that she has two options:  Continue with the terms she agreed to, or you part ways now, and you keep what you've been paid.

That said, as a client I would not be comfortable, nor would I agree to paying all of the money prior to receiving the final product.  I structure my contract so that the payment schedule is [approximately] 1/3 on the booking date, 1/3 on or before the actual event, and 1/3 when the final product is delivered.


----------



## magkelly (Oct 22, 2010)

Given the circumstances I would agree and do it. What happened wasn't your fault. You got sick, but under those circumstances I don't think their asking to do this is all that wrong. They only want you to do the wedding and hold receipt of half till you finish and deliver. You're still getting half up front before that. 

Your clients have a right be be concerned. You already missed one date in their eyes. Again understandable given you were ill, but they obviously need to know you're going to follow through in a timely fashion this time, that's all. They're not asking for the photos before payment so you'll still get your other money as you hand them over anyway. You just won't get it all up front, that's all. Let them see the shots before, but don't actually hand them over till they give you the second half.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2010)

magkelly said:


> Given the circumstances I would agree and do it. What happened wasn't your fault. You got sick, but under those circumstances I don't think their asking to do this is all that wrong. They only want you to do the wedding and hold receipt till you finish and deliver. They need to know you're going to follow through in a timely fashion, that's all. They're not asking for the photos before that so you'll still get your money anyway. You just won't get it all up front, that's all. Let them see the shots before, but don't hand them over till they give you the second half.



Diz-actly. Good answer magkelly.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 22, 2010)

magkelly said:


> Let them see the shots before, but don't actually hand them over till they give you the second half.


:thumbup:


----------



## Cinka (Oct 22, 2010)

magkelly said:


> Given the circumstances I would agree and do it. What happened wasn't your fault. You got sick, but under those circumstances I don't think their asking to do this is all that wrong. They only want you to do the wedding and hold receipt of half till you finish and deliver. You're still getting half up front before that.
> 
> Your clients have a right be be concerned. You already missed one date in their eyes. Again understandable given you were ill, but they obviously need to know you're going to follow through in a timely fashion this time, that's all. They're not asking for the photos before payment so you'll still get your other money as you hand them over anyway. You just won't get it all up front, that's all. Let them see the shots before, but don't actually hand them over till they give you the second half.



Sage advice. I shall do this. Thanks to everyone for chiming in. It's a bit scary - PTSD over all the web design gigs I got ripped off from back in the 90's...mostly due to inexperience. 

~K


----------



## jubb (Oct 25, 2010)

It's a tough one. Ultimately you want a happy client, but if you are walked on to get a happy client you don't gain respect.  You definitely have to work something out... some sort of act of good faith showing they will get their images in a timely manner, but I'd still take the money up front since that was what was agreed upon.


----------

